# new & first time orderer!



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

following on from my first thread about being new here, and a great guide from Dave KG i have placed my first order for SSR2.5, #80 Speed Glaze, Concours Carnauba Wax and Lambs wool wash mit

i think this should be a good start?


thanks in advance,

ross


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

hello - can you please confirm you have received and dispatched my order?

thanks

ross


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

they send you a email lad, their system is pretty dam good, and usually take 2 day delivery to ireland


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Could you email me more details as I dont have an account for Big Pimp 

email me at [email protected]

Order number, Full name & post code would help 

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Ross,

I have tracked the order down on your first name!!

It was despatched yesterday and recieved at 13.57 today.

www.city-link.co.uk consignment number is LAV00737

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

wow - thanks very much mate - i didn't realise you'd use a seperate courier - thought it'd be good old royal mail!

thanks again johnny

regards,

ross


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

We do our best 

Glad you got it ok...


----------

